# Spamassassin und der Spam ...

## Attila

Hallo,

Ich habe mal eine Frage ob ich zu blöde bin, oder ob man Spamassassin einfach knicken kann ...

Ich benutze kMail und Spamassassin und bin nicht so besonders zufrieden. Spamassassin filtert ca. 50-60% den Spams zuverlässig herraus und hat auch bisher keine Mails fälschlicherweise dem Spam zugeordnet. Das ist ja schonmal ganz gut.

Allerdings erscheint mir das ganze "lernen" und "füttern" mit Spam und Ham ziemlich sinnlos, denn ich habe jeden Tag einige Spam-Mails die immer und immer wieder kommen - unveränderter Text nur mit anderem absender. Ich rufe fleissig immer wieder sa-learn auf (mittels des Buttons in Kmail, logisch) und *jeden* Tag werden diese Mails nicht als Spam erkannt. Kann das denn sein? - Irgendwie funktioniert das doch wohl nicht. Muss ich die Bayes-Unterstützung irgendwie aktivieren? Was mache ich falsch?

  Atti

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mache ich falsch? 
> 
> 

 

das würde ich auch gerne wissen, habe das gleiche problem hier.

----------

## Haldir

Das ganze geht erst ab einigen Hundert Emails (ich glaub 300)

Ansonsten nehmt mal den 

http://www.nuclearelephant.com/projects/dspam/sources/dspam_sa_trainer.tar.gz zum trainieren, damit ihr drüber kommt.

Ich lass auch noch die mail-filter/spamassassin-ruledujour mit updates laufen.

Zur zeit läuft bei mir amavisd-new,spamassassin,ruledujour,dspam

und er filtert jeden SPAM (inkl. gmx werbung usw.)

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Hmm. Also ich behaupte mal das ich schon lange über 300 Ham/Spam Mails hinweg bin.  Es kann ja auch nicht sinn der Sache sein 5 Spam-Filter zu installieren. Spamassassin braucht ja schon ewig zum Scannen der eMails und bringen tut es nur beschränkt was (immerhin).

Was mich halt ärgert, das man 100 mal sagen kann "das ist Spam" und dann kommt eine IDENTISCHE eMail und er kapiert es immer noch nicht.

Irgendwas MUSS ich doch falsch machen!

Kann man irgendwo sehen wieviele Ham und Spams der Bayes-Filter bekommen hat?

  Atti

----------

## Haldir

Naja ansonsten probier ne reine Dspam lösung, zumindest um einiges schneller ist dspam

----------

## Carlo

Also bei mir waren's einige tausend Emails, bevor Spamassassin wirklich gut angelernt war. So ca. 5000 Spammails zum Anfüttern und dann hat's noch eine Weile gedauert. Jetzt liegt er aber auf jeden Fall über 90%.

----------

## Earthwings

Ich hab auch ne ganze Zeit spamassassin benutzt und mich jedesmal über die schlechte Erkennungsleistung und die recht nervige Dauer der Klassifizierung geärgert. bogofilter funktioniert (für mich) deutlich besser - filtert nahezu alles raus und ist verdammt schnell.

----------

## fuchur

hi 

Du brauchts mindestens 200 spam und 200 ham Mails.

Wenn die Mails als mbox dateien vorliegen mit:

sa-learn --spam --mbox /path/zu/mboxdatei/spam -D

sa-learn --spam --mbox /path/zu/mboxdatei/ham -D

unter dem benutzer unter dem Spamassi läuft ausführen und debugmeldungen beachten!

Anzahl der Spam/Hammails solte in etwa gleichgroß seien.

Wichtig ist das die Mails zumindestens am anfang nicht durch irgend welche Headers durch

deinem mta/virenscanner verunstaltet sind die soltest du vorher entfernen so das auch nur 

die Headers vorhanden sind so wie die Mails vom Server kommen.

Desweitern soltes du dir "mail-filter/razor" und vielleicht auch

"dev-python/pyzor" mal anschauen und in spamassi einbauen.

So habe ich Spammassi bei mir eingerichtet und mit razor

liegt die filterung bei Spammails mitlerweile bei

weit über 90% mit autolearn enable hat aber etwas gedauert.

Falls du nicht genug spammails hast schau einmal hier:

http://spamlinks.openrbl.org/archives.htm#spam-collect

cu

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Kaum habe ich geschimpft, schon scheint es besser zu gehen ... zum einen habe ich "sa-learn --rebuild" entdeckt, das scheint ja nicht gerade unwichtig zu sein und zum anderen hatte ich wohl doch noch keine 200 Spam/Hams (200 ist der Default).

Heute morgen sind nur 2 Spams durchgekommen (und 48 nicht), das ist um ein vielfaches besser als bisher - ausserdem habe ich noch das "-L" rausgenommen, das scheint auch noch einiges bei der Erkennung zu bringen. Dauert zwar etwas länger, aber das ist mein geringstes Problem (da ich sowieso selten am Rechner sitze wenn die Mails geholt werden).

Mal schauen wie es nachher ausschaut, ob das keine Eintagsfliege war.  :Smile: 

Thx auf jedenfall für die Tips!

  Atti

----------

## SvenFischer

"Ich lass auch noch die mail-filter/spamassassin-ruledujour mit updates laufen.

Zur zeit läuft bei mir amavisd-new,spamassassin,ruledujour,dspam "

oder

" ausserdem habe ich noch das "-L""?

Wo genau stellt man das denn ein? Ich habe bei kmail nun spamassassin,bogofilter und GMX-Bla laufen. Wissen musste ich auch, dass der /etc/init.d/spam im runlevel aktiviert werden muss. BEi bogofilter braucht es das ja nicht, oder?

Empfehlen kann ich: http://spamarchive.org/

----------

## Haldir

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> "Ich lass auch noch die mail-filter/spamassassin-ruledujour mit updates laufen.
> 
> Zur zeit läuft bei mir amavisd-new,spamassassin,ruledujour,dspam "
> 
> 

 

emerge mail-filter/spamassassin-ruledujour

der erstellt nen cronjob der das ganze täglich updated, dazu kannst noch einstellen was du einzeln von den täglichen rules benützen willst, grundsätzlich ist primär Bigevil.cf interessant nur das ruleset is riesig und langsam.

Bei Dspam, emerge dspam und amavisd-new erkennt das automatisch, keine ahnung wies bei kmail funktioniert.

----------

## Haldir

Bei meiner spamassassin,ruledujour,dspam Lösung verzichte btw auf online tests, weil die größtenteils eh time out geben. Und wenn sind die Unterschiede nicht essentiell (meist nur 1-2 Punkte durch razor)

----------

## oisch

Seit ich url blacklisting aktiviert habe kommt kaum mehr Spam durch. Sehr zu empfehlen

----------

## cklisch

Ich hab noch das Problem, dass ich Deutschsprachige Spam nicht immer rausgefiltert bekomme. Englischsprachige Spammails habe ich schon über 10k antrainiert und der läuft mit fast 100% Zuverläsigkeit. Aber deutsche Spammails machen noch Probleme.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Attila wrote:*   

> ..... Ich rufe fleissig immer wieder sa-learn auf (mittels des Buttons in Kmail, logisch) und *jeden* Tag werden diese Mails nicht als Spam erkannt.....
> 
>   Atti

 

Welche Butons sind das denn in KMail? Ich mach das immer über die Konsole und das ist mir auch zu umständlich, besser, wenn ich das direkt aus KMail machen kann.

----------

